# Wago 750-849, 889



## uzi10 (4 Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Wieviele KNX Gruppenadressen kann ich mit diesen Controller verbinden? Wenn es nicht mehr als 254 sind, dann kann ich einen 880er mit KNX Klemme nehmen und bin besser dran da ich den mit x Klemmen erweitern kann, soviele Adressen ich brauche oder nicht?
Will diesen auf einen eigenen Bereich oder auf die Backbone legen für die Heizungs, Lüftungs und Lichsteuerung und habe für mein Haus sehr viel verknüpfn...


danke für antworten


----------



## uzi10 (5 Januar 2017)

weiss niemand eine Antwort? Kein Supportmann da? Ich muss wissen, welche Konfiguration besser für mich ist!


----------



## GLT (5 Januar 2017)

uzi10 schrieb:


> Wieviele KNX Gruppenadressen kann ich mit diesen Controller verbinden? Wenn es nicht mehr als 254 sind, dann kann ich einen 880er mit KNX Klemme nehmen und bin besser dran da ich den mit x Klemmen erweitern kann, soviele Adressen ich brauche oder nicht?


Der Controller selbst kann 253KO u. 254 GA - mit jeder weiteren KNX-Anwendungsklemme würde sich das um genau jene Anzahl wieder erhöhen, wobei man beachten sollte, dass der Controller KNX-IP u. die Klemmen KNX-TP sind. Wo Du jetzt eine 880 im Vorteil sehen würdest, erschliesst sich mir nicht, da diese denn Nachteil hätte, keinen IP-Zugang/Routing zur Verfügung stellen zu können - der 889 dagegen schon.



uzi10 schrieb:


> Will diesen auf einen eigenen Bereich oder auf die Backbone legen für die Heizungs, Lüftungs und Lichsteuerung und habe für mein Haus sehr viel verknüpfn...


Die Wagos haben dann ihre Vorteile, wenn ich dazu auch noch die GW-Funktionalitäten nutze u. auch Anforderungen hinsichtlich echter SPS-Funktionalität benötige - als reine Logikengine für eine reine KNX-Installation gibt es geeigneteres.
Es liest sich für mich dato so, als möchtst Du unbedingt mit dem Hammer schrauben.


----------



## uzi10 (5 Januar 2017)

hmm dachte nur der 880er hat sonst mehr Funktionialität aber dürften gleich sein#1
Möchte in meinen Haus 2 KNX Linien machen(OG, UG+EG) und ich hätte diese über einen Bereich mit einer 849 oder 889 zusammengeschlossen(muss zugegeben ich habe noch nie ein IP netzwerk gemacht und schon gar nicht mit einer wago sps....)...
Oder soll ich einen 889 nehmen, auf der  KNX Klemmen für die 2 Linien sind und diese Routet diese automatisch und ich kann über den IP Port die Befehle für eine Visu abgreifen bzw den Controller selber als Visu benutzen? Kann ich dann auch nur 254GAs routen? ICh muss ev mehr über die Backbone zur Visu schicken!
Möchte ev IP Symcon benutzen um KNX und Modbus DAten zu visualisieren!
Die SPS ist bei mir nicht nur als Logikengine notwendig(KNX Logikmodule sind teurer), sondern soll bei mir die Heizungssteuerung(Wärmepumpe über Modbus, ERR), sondern auch die WOhnraumlüftung(Modbus), und andere Automatisierungen übernehmen! Raumthermostate und Bedienteile zum einstellen sind KNX! Licht und Jalousie KNX

Ansonsten könnte ich nur eine KNX Standardinstallation mit 2 Linien und und einer BB machen und mittels SPS und 2 KNX Klemmen auf beiden Linien zugreifen oder?
Eine 880 mit 2 KNX Klemmen und jeweils eine in einer anderen Linie als device! Ist das besser oder intellligenter?
Könnte auch Linienübergreifend mit konventionellen LK arbeiten und auf der Hauptlinie eine 880 mit 2 KNX Klemmen verbauen damit ich über 500 GAs ansprechen kann? wäre das besser?




Fragen über Fragen! Sorry aber ich weiss nicht ob ich falsch denke und mag ein gutes Konzept bauen!


----------



## GLT (7 Januar 2017)

Ich schätze Du solltest Dir das Wago-KNX-Konzept (nochmal) genauer ansehen - dort sind Mögliche Einsatzsezenarien beispielhaft aufgezeigt.

Routing von KNX-Klemme zu KNX-Klemme geht nicht/ Datenaustausch jedoch schon - müsste über Programm gekoppelt werden (ist aber dann immer noch kein Routing) - Du kannst aber auch *2 KNX-TP-Klemmen als TLN in die selbe Linie* nehmen u. deine *KO/GA-Anzahl verdoppeln* (am selben Controller). Selbes kann man machen, wenn man TP-Anwendung+vollständige Routerconfig einsetzen möchte (incl. Programmierung über IP).

Mit 2 KNX-Controller mit jeweils einer KNX-Klemme hast Du 2 vollständige Router für deine Linien u. kannst entsprechend auf die GAs Controllerseitig zugreifen (nicht direkt auf die Klemme, da Routing).

Persönlich bin ich jetzt zwar kein Freund von IPS - aber m.M. kann die MODBUS genauso aufschalten, wie KNX. Du könntest auch die dortige Möglichkeiten der Koppelung, Logik usw. nutzen.

Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, aber ich würde mir mal überlegen, statt IPS einen RaspPi+CoDeSys-Runtime als mögliche Visu + MODBUS-Zugriff anzusehen.


----------

